# Wholesale Pricing?



## sidaemon (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello, I am currently shooting in the IDPA competitions. Currently I have an .45 ACP Witness with the polymer frame. I do fairly well with it but I have some issues with its overall performance. 

One, its a 45, and competing with the 9mms just the extra kick from the handgun is probably pushing me from a second place finish into a 3rd.

Two, external safety is kicking my butt. I'm losing at least half to a full second each round flipping that sucker off.

Three, its really hard to get legal tactical holsters for, so I'm using a full wrap around and that's killing my draw.

Four, the polymer frame. If your considering a Witness, get steel. My wife owns a polymer 9mm and between the lengthy barrel and the fact there is no weight in the handle the gun rocks significantly. Double taps are hard to keep accurate.

Five, its a 45, and practice ammo is so high its getting economically viable to replace the pistol with a 9mm just in ammo savings.

So finally I go around to looking at new pistols. The Glock 34 has come highly recommended, but while I have large wide hands my fingers are a bit too stubby for the blocky glock handle to be comfortable.

I like the Springfield XD series. Not thrilled with the new external safety but I'm sure I can get around that by buying an older in stock model.

I have a friend that is a dealer here in my state, he has offered to buy the pistol for me at cost (I know I considered trading in my wife but he's just not that cute). I wanted to know however with accessories and such how much I was looking at. He's being really nice and I don't want to waste any more of his time than I have to, so does anyone know a good place that I can go and look at the wholesale prices online? Thanks for any help, zac.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure why the thumb safety is hurting your times. It should be coming off long before the pistol reaches eye level, if you're executing the draw properly (see http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12009&highlight=aiming+drawing). 1911-based designs dominate speed competitions, and they all have thumb safeties.

It appears that the thumb safety on the XD is just an LE option at this time.

Anyway, some manufacturers tend to keep their dealer prices a pretty closely-guarded secret. You might find the info in _Shotgun News_. This guy, http://wholesalegunbroker.wordpress.com/, claims these are wholesale prices on XDs. I don't know that it's true, though.


----------



## sidaemon (Feb 17, 2008)

My big deal isn't with the safety, I think its the polymer frame combined with the long barrell. The gun kicks up hard when it fires, that more than the safety is throwing me. If I had it to do over I would buy the steel frame.

Thanks for the links. I don't know if those are wholesale prices. I've heard they can be obtained in the $325 range, I don't know if that's true but I know that I did find a new pistol at a gun shop in Washington at $320. I would have bought it then and there but I'm an Oregon resident, man I hate that law, with a background check what does it matter if I live out of state... :smt076

Thanks zac.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesale for an XD with the Kit is about $400 to $450 depending on where they get their guns from.


----------



## sidaemon (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for the help, the one I saw was just stripped down, pistol, one mag and the box it comes in, still at $320 I'm considering taking the two hour drive buying and having it shipped back to my friend. Mags aren't that expensive and I'm sure the holster and other accessories will end up getting replaced in my competition shooting...

Something to consider.


----------

